# Anyone else use Oven Cleaner to clean the glass??



## stanleyjohn (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been using the rutland stove cleaner and it does work very well!still some good rubbing is needed to get the job done.Two weeks ago my dad gave me a can of Heavy Duty Oven and Grill cleaner and this stuff really works great!if you can stand the fumes .I just spray the glass,let it settle a few min and most if not all the glass will be cleaned with just one swipe with a paper towel.In would recommend placing an old towel near exposed areas of stove exterior of the stove because this stuff can remove paint or damage a wood surface.I guess my only worry is if it can damage the gasket around the door.


----------



## blujacket (Feb 21, 2009)

I found the easiest, cheapest, fastest, is ash on a wet paper towel. Its free and works like a charm.


----------



## wg_bent (Feb 21, 2009)

I eventually found that if I'm burning hot enough all I need is water to clean the glass about every 4 days max just to take the ash and a little haze off the glass.   If you get black stuff on the glass, you should be burning hotter and using drier wood.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 21, 2009)

If you need over cleaner, then look at the wood and how you burn it- the glass should not get black nastiness with dry wood and a hot fire.  Get the stove hot and it burns off the black stuff.  A wet paper towel, maybe a little ash will clean any haze.

Urine diluted 1:1 is excellent as well, and it keeps the glass clean longer.  Supposedly salts and proteins in the solution burn off a bit slower, creating a buffer of sorts to keep soot away.  I dunno about the reason, but it does seem to keep the glass cleaner.


----------



## Cutter (Feb 21, 2009)

I have tried different methods for cleaning glass. I like the oven cleaner best. Fastest, least elbow grease and no fear of scratching the glass. Do indeed try to protect the stove and hearth from dripping. It is tough as nails getting out of brick joints.
Brad


----------



## humpin iron (Feb 21, 2009)

Oven cleaner will etch the glass and cause it to break


----------



## mnowaczyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I was incredibly impressed with the wet paper towel with ash on it.  Made my glass crystal clear.  Free of chemicals that I'd be afraid to burn in my house too!!


----------



## iskiatomic (Feb 21, 2009)

So Adios, are you saying we all now have a urinal for an appliance? I was understanding my backyard can be my toilet, but now you have shed some light!



                                                             KC


----------



## pgmr (Feb 21, 2009)

I wondered why he had "American Standard" listed in his signature.  Didn't know they even made stoves!  I would imagine they are all "down draft", eh?


----------



## lexybird (Feb 21, 2009)

easy off oven fume free cleaner works fine as fresh huckleberries and doesnt hurt the glass


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 21, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Urine diluted 1:1 is excellent as well, and it keeps the glass clean longer.  Supposedly salts and proteins in the solution burn off a bit slower, creating a buffer of sorts to keep soot away.  I dunno about the reason, but it does seem to keep the glass cleaner.



The scary thing is I'm not sure whether you're kidding or not!
:lol:


----------



## pyro68 (Feb 21, 2009)

some stove manufactures recommend staying away from any cleaner with ammonia, (not sure how the urine would fit in there   )   they say the ammonia may etch the glass and over time cause it to spider.   Some really like the ash method, just make sure it's all the "powder" stuff and no granules or you could scratch the glass


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 21, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Urine diluted 1:1 is excellent as well, and it keeps the glass clean longer.  Supposedly salts and proteins in the solution burn off a bit slower, creating a buffer of sorts to keep soot away.  I dunno about the reason, but it does seem to keep the glass cleaner.





That's a natural  for you beer drinkers...
Actually, now that you get me thinking about it, a little powdered crack would probably work better than ashes and release that ether smell we come to adore so much.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 22, 2009)

I use domestic Yak urine. Doesn't cost much but the shipping is outrageous.

BTW: Cleaned the glass on the 30 back in the middle of January and it is still as clears as, well, glass.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 22, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I use domestic Yak urine. Doesn't cost much but the shipping is outrageous.
> 
> BTW: Cleaned the glass on the 30 back in the middle of January and it is still as clears as, well, glass.




Why did you stop burning? :lol:


----------



## DBoon (Feb 22, 2009)

Someone suggested using vinegar and a paper towel to clean the glass, and that has worked great for me.  I don't have black creosote accumulation, just some haze.


----------



## chachdave (Feb 22, 2009)

Just some soapy warm water on a old sponge twice a week when scooping ash. If wood if well seasoned 
glass shouldn't get all that dirty. Just a little haze.


----------



## Jersey Fire Bug (Feb 22, 2009)

I just use a wet paper towel & then a dry paper towel and it works great 
No money spent....same great result


----------



## fossil (Feb 22, 2009)

Jersey Fire Bug said:
			
		

> I just use a wet paper towel & then a dry paper towel and it works great
> No money spent....same great result



Where are you getting those free paper towels?  Rick


----------



## Jersey Fire Bug (Feb 22, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Jersey Fire Bug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK...it cost me almost 9cents  %-P


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 22, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> If you need over cleaner, then look at the wood and how you burn it- the glass should not get black nastiness with dry wood and a hot fire.  Get the stove hot and it burns off the black stuff.  A wet paper towel, maybe a little ash will clean any haze.
> 
> Urine diluted 1:1 is excellent as well, and it keeps the glass clean longer.  Supposedly salts and proteins in the solution burn off a bit slower, creating a buffer of sorts to keep soot away.  I dunno about the reason, but it does seem to keep the glass cleaner.



And just exactly how is this applied to the glass? On the inside! I can just picture you...oh, nevermind.


----------



## ClubbyG (Feb 22, 2009)

I hereby swear that for the modern stove with ceramic glass, nothing works better for me than a wet paper towel dipped in a bit of last night's ash.

nothing....


why buy fancy stuff?

i may, one of these days, try some newspaper as many recommend, but the wet paper towel dipped in ash works wonders for me. I leave it out for a day on the on-deck wood to be burned in the house and toss it in the firebox...


BAM!


----------



## xman23 (Feb 23, 2009)

Early and late in the fire burning season my wife will blacken the glass with not so hot fires. Guess I can't complain she doesn't mind tending the fire. I found a spray called Fireview. It works well. A real good long hot fire should burn the glass clean.

Tom


----------



## Crash11 (Feb 23, 2009)

I use glass cooktop cleaner for stoves.  It's convenient because my stove is a glass cooktop.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried vinegar the first time a couple weeks ago when we had a warm spell.  Unreal how well it worked.  Probably used up a few tablespoons on a handful of paper townels and all the black, oil crap that was stuck on there was gone.


----------



## webfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

I use a few squirts of windex and some paper towel on cool glass,works for me!
But I will try the ash trick.


----------



## WoodMann (Feb 23, 2009)

+1 on the wet paper towel and the urine..................


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 23, 2009)

Early on in the Fall when I was still learning how to run the stove I think I did just about everything folks have suggested in past threads . . . well everything except peeing on the glass like AP . Nowadays I'm just too cheap so I use a couple sheets of wet newspaper (left over from the previous week's weekly paper) and clean off the glass . . . if there is still a black smudge here or there that will not come clean with the wet newspaper I'll dab the wet newspaper in some fine wood ash and voila clean glass with a very minimal expense . . . and I'm being "Green" to boot . . . of course after cleaning the woodstove I usually go out on my nasty-smelling, two-stroke polluting, Polar Bear Killing/Greenhouse Gas producing Snowmobile . . . hey Yin and Yang right . . . I'm balancing things out.


----------



## FlipThatLog (Mar 2, 2009)

I've used the Rutland glass/ceramic cleaner with good success on our QuadraFire i4100.  It does require some effort, but this cleaner appears to only contain abbrasives, no highly-corrosive ingredients.  I've never seen it scratch the glass.   On an unrelated note - prior to using this product, my main window gasket already failed once, so I'm reluctant to use anything more corrosive than this cleaner.  I had in the past successfully used a similar product to clean our electric range top, which has a ceramic material cleantop design.  

Except for the first bottle of Rutland Cleaner for which I paid full price, I bought all the Rutland cleaner that my local Home Depot had left (3 bottles) for about $2.50/bottle.  Home Depot had discounted it by 50% for an end-of-season sale to clear their shelves.  I'll take my victories, however small. 

Having said all of the above, a friend of mine swears by Oven Cleaner for his free-standing woodstove window and has it used it successfully for years.

 ---Mike

PS  I now use Bon-Ami Cleaner made into a paste on our electric range top; it's never scratched our stove top or ceramic cookware.     I have NOT tried Bon Ami-paste on my i4100 windows - has anyone tried this on their woodstove windows?  I'm not suggesting that someone should, I just wondered if someone has looked into this... ...it seems like is should be okay, but obviously I can't recommend it without any data showing it's safe, etc.)


----------

